# Found 2 squabs



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, my mom (who lives near Tampa, FL) just got 2 squabs from a lady who found them under a tree. She's not sure if they're pigeons or doves. She managed to give them some Kaytee eggfood and they're in a box on a heating pad. 

Now, here's the problem: my mom has to work all week and these babies will need to be fed at least several times a day. I was wondering if there's anyone in the area who could take care of these babies. I called one wildlife rehabilitator I know, but she's not answering the phone and I don't even know if she's still in the area. It's been a while since I talked to her. My mom doesn't want to take those birds to the local wildlife rescue place, because they euthanize all non-native species.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Please thank your mom for helping the babies. Do you know about how old they might be?

Here are several resources to check for help:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Sounds as if your mom and the babies are getting along well. There are several members on this list from Florida, hopefully they will be along soon to see if we can help find a foster for these little one's.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Treesa, my mom thinks they're about 1 week old. Unfortunately she doesn't have a digital camera. 
She's gonna take a day off from work tomorrow, so she can take care of them and in the meantime perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad your mom is taking a day off to help.

I sent an e-mail with this thread attached to Julie, who is a rehabber in the near vicinity.

The above "resource" thread is not working at the moment, I'm checking on that now.

Thank you.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Treesa, the link didn't work, but I went to pigeons.com and found the rehabbers list. Did you send the message to Julie who lives in Largo? That would be perfect, it's only about 5 miles from my mom's house.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

golab said:


> Thanks Treesa, the link didn't work, but I went to pigeons.com and found the rehabbers list. Did you send the message to Julie who lives in Largo? That would be perfect, it's only about 5 miles from my mom's house.


I believe so, you might try contacting her by phone since you had access to the list. , as I don't know if she will be on to read the e-mail.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I thought of Julie right away when you mentioned Tampa.
I am sure she will help out.
Did you email her? Let me know, I can give her a call if she doesn't answer by tomorrow morning.

Reti


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Reti, I keep trying to call her, but I'm just getting the answering machine. I'm sure she'll pick up eventually.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Sorry*

Thank you Treesa for bringing this to my attention. 

I'm sorry I didn't answer my phone today. I kept getting a call from a strange phone number 1000021 etc... So, I didn't answer it. LOL! I'm so sorry! If you call back I will answer or your Mom can call me and we will arrange something. 

Julie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Julie.
Hope you and your's are well.

Reti


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Julie, I was calling you using Skype, that's why you were getting a strange number on your caller ID  I'll call again in the morning.
Robert


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*I'm up*

I'm up, you can call now.

Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Julie for all your help.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi everybody, the 2 babies are now under Julie's care. Once again, thanks for all your help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for making this possible and for letting us know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Thanks everyone for making this happen!

Terry


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Eurasian Collared Doves*

The two little babies are Eurasian Collared Doves. They are a non-native breed. I have some tame ones. My Doves are not paired up and would not raise the babies. So, they each have their own pigeon foster parents as of last night. All is well. It appears that the Mom's are so excited they don't give the Dad's much nest time. 

I don't have pictures right now but their tan feathers are starting to show. Here is a picture of what they will look like when they get older. 

Julie


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Julie. I'm glad the babies are doing well.  

Robert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Julie.
I have three of those right now, two babies and a scissored beak.
I am not planing on keeping the two healthy ones when they grow up, maybe you can give me some ideas on releasing ECD's. Will PM you when they are ready. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the pigeon couple are delighted fostering them. that must be an interesting looking family.  

Thanks again for all your help and the update.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, unfortunately I have some bad news. I just got a message from Julie that one of the babies has died. The other one is doing fine. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it stays healthy.

Robert


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Robert,

Good going on the long distance rescue, although I'm sorry to hear that one of the babies didn't make it. Hope the other baby continues to thrive in Julie's care.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry the one baby didn't make it, I pray the other one will thrive. Thank you Robert for letting us know, and thank you Julie for your continued care.


----------

